# Artists:  Using Paypal for commissions?



## Greyblade (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi guys!
So, obviously, I'd like to start offering myself for commissions, and hopefully make a little money on the side between jobs.  I was hoping y'all might have some thoughts for me about using Paypal as a payment method for commissions - adult and not.  What's the general procedure?  Does Paypal take exception to adult art trades?  Is there a more reliable, more preferred system for commission payments?
Any thoughts y'all might have would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Chronic (Mar 28, 2009)

Paypal is convenient, especially if you have a credit/debit card. You can also link directly to your bank account and use e-checks (they process like real checks) but does not reveal any bank information. 

I use paypal for almost all of my internet transactions. And no, you can purchase anything on paypal. The goods are not looked at-- it's simply a payment method, not a shipping/trading method.


----------



## Greyblade (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for your thoughts.  =)
So is it just the sort of thing where they make donations/payments into your account before you send them the art?  Do most people prefer a hard copy mailed to them, or are most commissions confined to large-quality digital art?


----------



## Nylak (Mar 31, 2009)

That's completely up to you and how you want to handle it/what you're willing and able to offer.  Just make sure to make explicit descriptions of what you're selling prior to sealing a deal so there are no miscommunications between yourself and your clients.

Personally, I'm solely a digital artist, and I have no means to print out my work.  For commissions exceeding $200, I ask for half of the payment before I start working, and then when I'm finished and the commissioner approves the final image (reduced in size and covered in a hefty watermark), they pay the final half and I send them the high-quality file of the finished piece after the payment clears.

Paypal allows commissioners to either send a payment directly to your account, or it also allows you to send an invoice to their e-mail, so they receive an e-mail with a link; all they have to do is click it, fill in their credit card or Paypal information, and send the payment directly to you.  It's definitely the most convenient and safest method for these sorts of transactions.


----------

